# any old punks from coventry here?



## Space Girl (Dec 7, 2007)

I lived for a brief time in Cov back in 85 and I have just had a massive memory recal of my time there and wondered if anyone else was about then ?


----------



## gnoriac (Dec 8, 2007)

Old punk, from Cov, but I lived in Sahf Lunnun in 85. No can help, sorry.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 8, 2007)

nope but I liked this lot.  but prolly a bit earlier still?


----------

